# THE Money Pit



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Here it is (but is "kinda old") as I really had a disaster a few months ago.



















TR


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

What kind of fish are gonig in there?

It is really well planted.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Msp:

The current occupants are including but not limited to:

1 Queen Pleco
8 Platties
3 Angels
4 Yoyo loaches
5 Sterbai Cories
7 Red Minor Tetra and
7 Silver Dollars (real, real off breed with respect their markings which are stunning).



mesapod said:


> It is really well planted.


TY!

TR


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

how big is that tank?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Msp:

110G

TR


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

very cool....it looks small to be a 110. must just be because it's a tall bowfront. it's VERY well planted. are they real or fake plants? what happened that you call a diaster?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry...double post


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fbg:

TY for the comments.

It is 30" deep and the bow contains approximately 10G.

The plants are live.

The disaster was a few dead fish and a bunch of plant leaf loss.

TR


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

oh...sorry...do you know what caused the dead fish?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fbg:

An off breed liquid fertilizer (Big Al's).

TR

Please note that serious damage was also done to the plants.


----------

